

Apple Replaces Homepage with Nelson Mandela Tribute - lukeqsee
http://www.apple.com/?nelsonmandela

======
glimmung
Does anyone else think this is out of order? Cheesy.

~~~
bradleyland
Apple regularly pays tribute upon the passing of notable individuals by
posting a memorial image to their home page. I don't see anything cheesy about
it.

